# Problems connecting macbook pro to dell u2711



## krianz (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi

I need to connect Dell U2711 to my mac book pro (with only a Mini Display Port), max. resolution. I was reading some people said that this cable (Mini Display port male - Display Port Male) is going to work. So I bought it but it didn't. I can't understand. I have an nvidia Geforce 9400M (latest drivers, etc...) working with Snow Leopard.I have the famous situation about "Entering in power safe mode", etc...

Someone told me that maybe is an issue with the pins of the cable, etc...and that with a Mini Display Port male - Display Port female and then connect the cable that Dell provides (DP - DP) things works better. Anyone knows something about this?

If this doesn't work either, anyone has experience with (incredible expensive!!!) Mini Display Port to DVI Dual link adaptors? Because I have read the Apple One is not a reliable converter...

Like this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&camp=213733&creative=393173&tag=thepartim-20

or

http://eu.startech.com/AV/Displaypo...Dual-Link-Active-Adapter–USB-Powered~MDP2DVID

And, of course, I know that the issue comes from the Display port in Dell U2711. My Macbook pro knows that it has a the Dell connected and it's giving the 2560x1440 signal. But I can't wake up the monitor.

So If someone have an idea I would really appreciate that.

Thanks in advance because I have a little desperate situation here.


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 3, 2012)

You are still fixated on the adapter. However, you say that your Mac recognizes the monitor. This means that the adapter that you have is doing its job. Perhaps, you need to look at the monitor. Is the monitor set to display video from its DisplayPort?


----------



## krianz (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi MisterMe

Thanks for the answer. I obviously know that the issue is with the monitor. 

There is a long history of problems with the Display port in Dell monitors, working with Macbooks or even with PC's. There are lots of diferent problems, but all of them consist in issues with the Display Port and Safe mode - like there was no signal going in, etc...the monitor sleeps and don't "wake up".

The problem is that Dell doesn't recognize that. As I have bought the monitor as a company, they are not legally forced to give my money back (because it was the first thing that I want to do).

The basic stuff about how is set the monitor I'm 99,9% sure that is ok. I mean, with an VGA signal, the monitor works fine, but It can't not have maximum resolution. And I have not read any problem with the DVI-D port, and because of this I am investigating different solutions. I don't want to buy a (really expensive) adapter at all but...


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 3, 2012)

If Mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort does not work for you, then
there's several different choices for other possible adapters...
Mini DisplayPort (MDP) to HDMI
MDP to DVI - you'll need the dual-link DVI adapter to get full resolution.
Here's one for considerably less than the Apple-branded one: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2


----------



## flashKA (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi guys.

I just wanted to connect Dell U2711 to MacBook Pro/Air and I have the same situation us @krianz

My macbook recognize the display and resolution but can't wake up the monitor. Even I can't turn him on. Look @ the screenshot:






I'm trying to connect with thunderbolt to hdmi cable.

 Did you found solution for this problem guys ?Really appreciate any paths to resolve it.
Thx in advance!


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 25, 2020)

I think your best choice for a connection would be Thunderbolt (USB-C?) to DisplayPort.
I don't know which MacBook Pro you have, so thunderbolt could be either Mini DisplayPort-type, or USB-C-type connector.


----------



## flashKA (Mar 26, 2020)

DeltaMac said:


> I think your best choice for a connection would be Thunderbolt (USB-C?) to DisplayPort.
> I don't know which MacBook Pro you have, so thunderbolt could be either Mini DisplayPort-type, or USB-C-type connector.



Thank you for answer.
I'm using Mini DisplayPort to HDMI : 



I'm trying to connect MacBook Pro 2012 and MacBook Air 2015 11"
But the dell can't wake up. Have you seen my screenshoot in post before?  Any idea how to do it ?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes, try to use a connection that does NOT use HDMI, just as a test.
Quite often, the best choice (and you have several other connections) is to use mini DisplayPort (on your Mac) to DisplayPort (on your display)
Will it help? Maybe -- it's worth the try.


----------



## flashKA (Mar 26, 2020)

So, at first i've tried with that cable :



also without positive results :/ 
then I bought Mini DisplayPort to HDMI. And nothing changed....


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 26, 2020)

Your picture shows a mDP to VGA adapter, which even if that helped, would leave you with much less than the native resolution, and VGA is analog, so the image would not be sharp.
(If you can, be sure to try a mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort cable...)

As I look at the specs for your display, I see that the model is about 10 years old -- and that leaves the possibility that the display system electronics may not respond like it did when new, or could be close to failing.

A work-around to get your display to work when waking up your Mac: switch the display power off, then back on. You might even turn the display power off manually whenever you turn off your Mac, or put it to sleep (close the lid). Then, wake up the Mac first, THEN turn on the display.

Be sure to check for possible power or energy options on the on-screen menu built-in to your Dell U2711. I don't know what settings are available, but maybe there is a setting for display sleep, or something similar to that.


----------



## flashKA (Mar 26, 2020)

DeltaMac said:


> As I look at the specs for your display, I see that the model is about 10 years old -- and makes the possibility that the display system electronics may not respond like it did when new, or could be close to failing.


The Dell Monitor it's from 2011 more or less, I don't remember exactly , and the laptop is from 2015, if you wanna know those details.




DeltaMac said:


> A work-around to get your display to work when waking up your Mac: switch the display power off, then back on. You might even turn the display power off manually whenever you turn off your Mac, or put it to sleep (close the lid). Then, wake up the Mac first, THEN turn on the display.



I've tried those steps few times already. And nothing change. I think the Dell monitor entered into save or sleep mode few months ago with different computer I had (Hackintosh), then I bought an iMac and left him (dell monitor) resting 

And now I wanted to connect it to MBAir and the display looks like broken. Without any lights on when i plug it in to electricity. Looks like broken, but was in very good conditions when I was using it before. So I'm a bit confused. I don't have any other computer at home to check the monitor if it's working properly with different PC or Mac  mini or whatever. I bought those two adapters you have seen and doesnt woke up the dell display....


----------



## flashKA (Mar 26, 2020)

DeltaMac said:


> Be sure to check for possible power or energy options on the on-screen menu built-in to your Dell U2711. I don't know what settings are available, but maybe there is a setting for display sleep, or something similar to that.


I can't access to those settings. The monitor display is black, always! I can't wake him up in any way.... :/


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 26, 2020)

I am sorry. I did not notice that your display did not come on at all, and stays completely black. I missed that, even though that was exactly what you said. 
You have tried a couple of different cables, so one way to test a possibly-failed display is to unplug ALL video cables. Now, turn power off. It might be best to unplug the power cord for a few seconds.
Plug in the power cord - with NOTHING else connected to your display, just power.
Press the power button on your display. Does the power light (usually in the lower right front corner) come on at all?
If the display is working at all -- you should get a test image on the screen, maybe with a DELL logo, or just a small window telling you there is no video found.
Be sure to try pressing each button along the right side, just to see if anything appears on the screen. Something should happen when pressing those buttons, even if just an error message of some kind.
If you don't see anything on the screen - the display will need repairs, probably the internal power supply, or maybe the system board inside the display. Everything might be on a single electronics board inside. You might be able to buy a replacement part and fix it yourself, but I don't have any knowledge about that.


----------



## flashKA (Mar 30, 2020)

DeltaMac said:


> Now, turn power off. It might be best to unplug the power cord for a few seconds.
> Plug in the power cord - with NOTHING else connected to your display, just power.
> Press the power button on your display. Does the power light (usually in the lower right front corner) come on at all?
> If the display is working at all -- you should get a test image on the screen, maybe with a DELL logo, or just a small window telling you there is no video found.
> ...



Sorry for the late reply @DeltaMac, i was busy during weekend.
So, I did exactly what you mentioned. And after disconnecting all cables, I connected just only power cable and pressed power button on display, and only one thing that happen, I can hear sound like piiiiiiiiiiiiii continuously. There is NO message, NO logo, NO error message on the display. 
So probably the display it's broken :/  Us you told me before!


----------



## flashKA (Mar 30, 2020)

Well. After 5 min disconnected from any cable, I connected the power cable only and I managed to turn on the display. I can see this message: 





So, the display is ok. I was trying to connect Mini Display to HDMI and nothing is changing. So I think I need the MiniDisplayPort to DVI adapter, and I dont have it :/ 
Or you know maybe how to connect now ?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 30, 2020)

The display might still not work, even after connecting the video cable. When you got just a "hiss" from the display, then let it rest without any power, and finally got a test screen, telling you that the cable was not connected, (which seems OK at that time), then you should be able to connect any cable, and get it to work.
I did suggest that you should try a different connection (NOT HDMI).
But, you may find out the nothing works. However, the only way to find out is to test another connection.
My suggestion is to try mini DisplayPort (from your MBPro) to DisplayPort (to the display)
And, you should try to get a cable that allows you to connect that without using a short adapter. The mDP to DP cable might be at a local electronics retailer (if you have any that are open), or easy enough to find at a major online retailer, like monoprice.com
such as -- https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=15888


----------



## flashKA (Apr 1, 2020)

DeltaMac said:


> The display might still not work, even after connecting the video cable. When you got just a "hiss" from the display, then let it rest without any power, and finally got a test screen, telling you that the cable was not connected, (which seems OK at that time), then you should be able to connect any cable, and get it to work.
> 
> So DVI cable does work, HDMI not unfortunatelly....
> 
> ...



Yes I´ll buy one of it. 
Thank You for your help!


----------



## flashKA (May 14, 2020)

flashKA said:


> Yes I´ll buy one of it.
> Thank You for your help!


Finally I bought two cables mini DisplayPort (from my MBPro) to DisplayPort (to the display) without any short adapter, I’ve connected directly to the display and doesn’t work! I can see on the dell display: No cable dvi2. O supposed that someone before configured the dell display to “read” only DVI2 port. Or I’m wrong? 
because is to strange that the display can’t see signal from hdmi and dvi from my MacBook. Just only DVI2 ....


----------

